# Judgment Journey:Record-breaking first weekend!



## crackerdave (Oct 4, 2010)

I hope y'all will join me in praising God for the mighty work He did Friday and Saturday night at Faith Baptist church on Hammett Road in Lagrange,Georgia.

I don't know the number of folks that went down the trail those two nights,but 1,475 of them made a public profession that Jesus Christ is now _their_ Savior!

I will not discuss or defend this event - it is the work of God and His people,and that's all I'll say about it.In the past,it has been criticized and scoffed at. Don't bother with any negative comments,please.Just keep 'em to yourself and God.
More info:
www.judgmentjourney.com


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 4, 2010)

I pray continued success with it this year and a continued new life for all those who were touched by God thru it.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks,Ronnie.

We have improved our follow-up team,and will do all we can to ensure that the new believers are discipled as they should be. That is a big regret for me - when I was a 21 year old new Christian,I was not discipled and went down a long,hard road because of it.Not whining - just looking back.God knew exactly what He was doing in my life,though. The mistakes I made have helped me help others not to make the same mistake.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 4, 2010)

I'll bet there's some things at the event that even us ol timers could benefit from.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re:*

Well, praise the Almighty for His power and continued success.  Remember, we are not all the same, some need a blanket and some need to be run over by a Mack truck.  God knows the difference.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 4, 2010)

My Kids went Saturday night brother they love it, Ya'll do a great job.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 4, 2010)

formula1 said:


> Well, praise the Almighty for His power and continued success.  Remember, we are not all the same, some need a blanket and some need to be run over by a Mack truck.  God knows the difference.


Amen,brother!


ronpasley said:


> My Kids went Saturday night brother they love it, Ya'll do a great job.
> 
> Keep up the great work.


Thanks,brother - we'll keep it up as long as God allows!


Ronnie T said:


> I'll bet there's some things at the event that even us ol timers could benefit from.


There have been a few _preachers_ who came to the realization that they were not sure about their salvation - they got it _right!_ We serve a MIGHTY God!


----------

